# Röhrenfernseher piept und geht nicht mehr!!



## Falco16 (1. August 2008)

*Röhrenfernseher piept und geht nicht mehr!!*

Hallo Leute
Ich habe gestern ein Film gekuckt und auf einmal kahm an der rechten seite ein schwarzer rand und das Bild wurde klein und verschwomm auf einmal und das wahr auf jedem Sender!! Dann nach 10 sekunden wahr das Bild ganz weg und der Fernseher ging aus!! Jetzt wenn ich ihn anschalten will kommt nigs die Standby Lampe leuchtet auch nicht mehr und er Piept die ganze zeigt in gleichen abständen!!! Was ist da kapputt????


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2008)

*AW: Röhrenfernseher piept und geht nicht mehr!!*



			
				Falco16 am 01.08.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> Ich habe gestern ein Film gekuckt und auf einmal kahm an der rechten seite ein schwarzer rand und das Bild wurde klein und verschwomm auf einmal und das wahr auf jedem Sender!! Dann nach 10 sekunden wahr das Bild ganz weg und der Fernseher ging aus!! Jetzt wenn ich ihn anschalten will kommt nigs die Standby Lampe leuchtet auch nicht mehr und er Piept die ganze zeigt in gleichen abständen!!! Was ist da kapputt????



evtl. bildröhre. also totalschaden. vlt. aber auch nur das netzteil. wie alt ist das gerät denn, wie teuer war der?


----------



## uuodan (1. August 2008)

*AW: Röhrenfernseher piept und geht nicht mehr!!*

Das ist defintiv die Röhre und man kann bereits jetzt sagen, dass eine Reparatur nicht mehr lohnenswert ist. Die Kosten dafür sind einfach unangemessen hoch. Wir hatten das damals bei unserem Rückprojektionsfernseher ebenfalls. Die wollten 490€ für die Reparatur. -.-


----------



## Falco16 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Röhrenfernseher piept und geht nicht mehr!!*

Na toll meiner Eltern werden sich freuen!! Naja den Fernseher hammse vor 6-7 jahren gekauft, wie teuer der wahr weis ich aber nicht es ist aber ein ganz guter von Universum mit Bild in Bild funktion und Dolby Virtuell.


----------



## uuodan (1. August 2008)

*AW: Röhrenfernseher piept und geht nicht mehr!!*



			
				Falco16 am 01.08.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll meiner Eltern werden sich freuen!! Naja den Fernseher hammse vor 6-7 jahren gekauft, wie teuer der wahr weis ich aber nicht es ist aber ein ganz guter von Universum mit Bild in Bild funktion und Dolby Virtuell.



Ich meine, Ihr könnt den trotzdem zum Reparaturdienst bringen, damit die sich den anschauen und einen Kostenvoranschlag machen. Ich denke aber, dass sich das weniger lohnen wird, als sich ein neues Gerät zuzulegen. Die sind a) energiesparsamer und b) platzsparsamer. Toll ist es natürlich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## pirx (1. August 2008)

*AW: Röhrenfernseher piept und geht nicht mehr!!*



			
				uuodan am 01.08.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist defintiv die Röhre und man kann bereits jetzt sagen, dass eine Reparatur nicht mehr lohnenswert ist. Die Kosten dafür sind einfach unangemessen hoch. Wir hatten das damals bei unserem Rückprojektionsfernseher ebenfalls. Die wollten 490€ für die Reparatur. -.-


Fernsehröhren gehen nicht einfach so kaputt! 

Bis auf den Hals sind sie äusserst stabil gebaut und den Hals bekommt man nur durch äussere  mechanische Einwirkung kaputt, dann zischt es und die Röhre ist hinüber. (äh... das ist übrigens alles nicht ganz ungefährlich, liebe Kinder  )

Röhren brennen aus, werden schwächer und unschärfer, haben Farbfehler usw. aber das eine im Betrieb plötlich "nur noch pfeifft" oder andere lustige Geschichten sind praktisch unmöglich.

Wie auch immer, die Elektronik hat sich verabschiedet und eine Ferndiagnose relativ sinnlos.


----------



## Chemenu (1. August 2008)

*AW: Röhrenfernseher piept und geht nicht mehr!!*



			
				Falco16 am 01.08.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll meiner Eltern werden sich freuen!! Naja den Fernseher hammse vor 6-7 jahren gekauft, wie teuer der wahr weis ich aber nicht es ist aber ein ganz guter von Universum mit Bild in Bild funktion und Dolby Virtuell.



Meine Eltern hatten auch mal einen Fernseher von Universum, 100 Hz mit Bild-in-Bild usw...
Der hat sich dann auch eines Abends verabschiedet, allerdings mit einem lauten Knall inkl. Blitz, Rauch und Gestank. War wohl der Trafo...
Ärgerlich war nur dass das ganze ein paar Tage nach Ablauf der Garantie passiert ist.  

Edit:
Was kann man eigentlich gegen das lästige Pfeifen von Röhren-TVs machen?
Ich meine diesen nervigen hohen Ton. Mein Philips ist an sich ein super Gerät, aber das Pfeifen in Kombination mit den vibrierenden Lautsprechern treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn...


----------



## Falco16 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Röhrenfernseher piept und geht nicht mehr!!*

OK danke für eure Antworten


----------



## pirx (1. August 2008)

*AW: Röhrenfernseher piept und geht nicht mehr!!*



			
				Chemenu am 01.08.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit:
> Was kann man eigentlich gegen das lästige Pfeifen von Röhren-TVs machen?
> Ich meine diesen nervigen hohen Ton. Mein Philips ist an sich ein super Gerät, aber das Pfeifen in Kombination mit den vibrierenden Lautsprechern treibt mich noch in den Wahnsinn...


50Hz Kiste? 100Hz'er sollten meines Wissens eigentlich nicht mehr rumpfeiffen. 

Manchmal haben Spulen, Trafos usw. kleine mechanische Beschädigungen, was dann zu einem unangenehmen Pfeiffen führen kann.


----------



## Chemenu (1. August 2008)

*AW: Röhrenfernseher piept und geht nicht mehr!!*



			
				pirx am 01.08.2008 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 01.08.2008 12:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, 50 Hz bzw. 60 Hz.   

Wegen den vibrierenden Lautsprechern, da kann ich den TV ja mal vorsichtig öffnen und ggf. die Schrauben nachziehen, oder?
Garantie hat das Teil eh nicht mehr. Wäre schön wenn dann zumindest ein Teil der Störgeräusche verschwinden würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2008)

*AW: Röhrenfernseher piept und geht nicht mehr!!*



			
				Chemenu am 01.08.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man eigentlich gegen das lästige Pfeifen von Röhren-TVs machen?



andern kaufen, warten bis das gehör nachlässt.
aber ne röhre braucht nunmal ein paar hochfrequenzbauteile für die ansteuerung und wenn die minderwertig sind, können sie geräusche abgeben.
die irgendwie leise zu stellen sollte eher schwierig und dank der hochspannungstechnik alles andere als sicher sein.


----------

